# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Më mirë "një abort" apo të sjellësh në jetë një fëmijë me probleme?!

## Ksanthi

E di qe kjo eshte nje teme shume e ndjeshme sepse shumica ketu jane prinder.



*Ne ditet e sotme me zhvillimin e teknologjise jane shtuar mundesite per te ndjekur zhvillimin e embrionit ne mitren e femres.Rreth muajit te 5 mund te shikohet qarte nqs gjithcka shkon ne rregull.
Nqs femija ka probleme gjenetike do ishte me mire te zgjidhej aborti apo sjellja ne jete?
Sa e veshtire do ishte zgjedhja midis ketyre te dyjave?
*

----------


## mia@

Nese ke mundesi ta diktosh , dhe te duhet te zgjedhesh, do zgjidhja abortin. Varet dhe nga  semundja, difekti qe mund te kete femija. Nuk eshte e lehte te rritesh nje femije me probleme. I kemi femijet normal e po na zien koka, jo me me probleme. Duhet qe njeri nga prinderit te sakrifikohet. Te rrije me te 24 ore dhe te mos punoje. Duhet te jesh ne gjendje financiare te mire, se ndryshe nuk perballon dot shpenzimet per spital, specialista, terapira, apo programe edukimi speciale ku femija duhet te marre pjese. Te kesh nje femije me probleme do te thote ti perkushtohesh vetem atij, duke lene ne nje fare menyre pas dore pjesetaret e tjere te familjes. Me shume shikon vuajtje se lumturi si femija, ashtu dhe prinderit.

----------


## the admiral

une personalisht jam pro abortit. totalisht pro.

per rastin ne fjale nuk di ç'te them.
do te kuptoja zgjedhjen e prinderve ne te dy rastet...
edhe sikur ta mbanin, edhe sikur te abortonin dhimbja do te ishte e pamohueshme.

----------


## stern

> E di qe kjo eshte nje teme shume e ndjeshme sepse shumica ketu jane prinder.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ne ditet e sotme me zhvillimin e teknologjise jane shtuar mundesite per te ndjekur zhvillimin e embrionit ne mitren e femres.Rreth muajit te 5 mund te shikohet qarte nqs gjithcka shkon ne rregull.
> Nqs femija ka probleme gjenetike do ishte me mire te zgjidhej aborti apo sjellja ne jete?
> Sa e veshtire do ishte zgjedhja midis ketyre te dyjave?
> *


*shume e veshtire do te ishte Ksanthi zgjidhja midis ketyre te dyjave

Un personalisht ne asnje menyre nuk do vendosja per heqjen e femijese*

----------


## mia@

> *
> 
> Un personalisht ne asnje menyre nuk do vendosja per heqjen e femijese*


stern keshtu thosha dhe une kur s'kisha vet femije, por u gjenda vet ne nje moment te veshtire ku femija im mund te ishte me probleme, por shyqyr nuk ishte. Aq shume me tmerronte mendimi sa isha gati ta hiqja qe ne ate moment ....
Kam degjuar plot raste kur ne ultrasound tregonte  qe femija ishte me difekte fizike apo mendore, dhe ka dal e kunderta. Zgjidhini mire doktoret, apo ata qe te bejne ekot.
 Keta doktoret ndonjehere te futin friken kot.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strange

Çka na vjen nga Zoti, i urojme mirëseardhje!

Kundra abortit!

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Abort.
//

----------


## Izadora

> E di qe kjo eshte nje teme shume e ndjeshme sepse shumica ketu jane prinder.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ne ditet e sotme me zhvillimin e teknologjise jane shtuar mundesite per te ndjekur zhvillimin e embrionit ne mitren e femres.Rreth muajit te 5 mund te shikohet qarte nqs gjithcka shkon ne rregull.
> Nqs femija ka probleme gjenetike do ishte me mire te zgjidhej aborti apo sjellja ne jete?
> Sa e veshtire do ishte zgjedhja midis ketyre te dyjave?
> *


Eshte nje zgjidhje e veshtire ! 
Mendo per nje moment gezimin qe je shtatzan , ne trupin tend do rritet nje femije , ndjenjat dhe dashuria qe te krijohet per kete krijes qe nuk e njeh. 


Mendoj se po te ndodhesha ne nje situat te till, do e mbaja me shprese qe mund te jete dhe nje gabim i atyre aparateve qe japin diagnozen, me shprese se cdo gje do shkoj per mire.
Do e sillja ne jete duke e dashur ashtu sic eshte .



Shqetsimi me i madh do jete nqs me ndodh mua ndonje gje , kush do kujdes per te .

----------


## s0ni

Nje zgjidhje e veshtire, shpresoj qe mos ta bej kurre. Por jam per abort foshnjen ne tilla raste  :i ngrysur:

----------


## PINK

abort...... !!

I rather cry per 1 dite , sesa nje jete te tere.

----------


## Marya

Pro abortit


E imagjinoni nje femije handikapat qe cfare barre eshte per familjen , vuajtje fizike , morale nga pamundesia qe ta  ndihmojne ate femije qe nuk eshte njelloj si e gjithe bota.........., tmerr

Kam nje rast ne farefis  qe lindi  premature  dhe mamaja e femijes iu lut mjekeve qe ta mbanin ne jete ate femije  1kg 500 dhe ai femija ndenji mbi nje vit ne inkubator , me antibiotiqe se bente infeksione ne mushkeri , na saje te antibiotikeve te fuqishem iu  demtuan edhe veshet dhe nuk degjon ,  femija u rrit i retarduar dhe ata si prinder nuk e kane ngritur njehere koken , si prinder qajne nate e dite kur shikojne femijen e tyre 7 vjecare qe ka zhvillimin mendor  te nje 3 vjecari .
Nuk tregohen ndjenjat maternale aty duke lejuar te sjellesh ne jete nje femije handikapat.

 vdeksha une per ketu rrushin qe kam ne foto sa i zgjute qe duket , me ka ngjare koke e kembe :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

Mbas 5 muajsh eshte krim te abortosh nje femije. Nuk arrij te konceptoj dot te jet aq pa zemer sa te abortoj dikush. Te jete aq i zoti sa te vrase ate te cilen vete e ka krijuar. Tia mohoj nje krijese shikimin e drites, marrjen e frymes dhe lirin e te zgjedhurt. Te beje nje vrasje te paster me qellim heqjen e pergjegjesive. Nje akt makaber... 
Turp! Turp dhe mjerim per ata qe e kane bere dhe do ta benin dicka te tille. Njerez pa zemer...

----------


## mia@

Ti Mau  thuaj mendimin tend, por mos shaj shume, se larg qofte nuk i dihet. Mund te gjendesh dhe ti apo nje i afermi jote ne nje situate te tille. E thena me te beren jane shume larg.
Ti do ishe gati te lije gjithcka dhe ti sherbeje 24 ore femijes tend, apo do ja lije gruas ti sherbente?

----------


## AnaH_M

Zoti mos sprovovt askend ne jete me nje femij me te meta cfar do qofshin ato,sepse un vete shoh gati cdo dit femij te tille,dhe me besoni se nuk ka gje me te keqe per nje prind sesa kjo.

sikur te isha si prind ne nje pozit te tille,nuk do dija as vet cfar do zgjidhja,fjalet jan shum leht per ti shkruar mirepo kur te vije aj moment qe te vendosesh esht krejt tjeter,per ate mos na sprovovt Zoti me nje gje te tille sepse vertet eshte nje sprov e rende

ndersa sa i perket asaj qe tha me lart mister bin ladeni se nese perdhunohet nje vajz 14 vjece edhe ajo ta mbaj femijen se esht prej zotit-ky nuk esht shembull per kete cfar jemi ne duke biseduar,dhe ai qe tha me lart se cfar vjen prej zotit qoft mir se ardhur e kishte fjalen per nje femij mes nje cifti normal jo me dhunime e kuta dij cfar mos i ngateroni gjerat se keshtu gjithmon ju jepni temave kahje tjeter

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Ti Mau  thuaj mendimin tend, por mos shaj shume, se larg qofte nuk i dihet. Mund te gjendesh dhe ti apo nje i afermi jote ne nje situate te tille. E thena me te beren jane shume larg.
> Ti do ishe gati te lije gjithcka dhe ti sherbeje 24 ore femijes tend, apo do ja lije gruas ti sherbente?


Nuk shava njeri, shpreha mendim, dhe mendimi im eshte qe turpi dhe mjerimi i ka mbuluar ata qe kane bere nje akt te tille makaber, dhe ata te cilet e cojne neper mend.
mia, mund te te duket e pabesueshme, por do te isha i gatshem te rrija me femijen tim. Sepse nuk eshte nje loder femija, po doli e mire po e mbaj, po doli me defekt ta vrasim. Habitem si ju shkon neper mend opsioni abort..




> Mund te gjendesh dhe ti apo nje i afermi jote ne nje situate te tille. E thena me te beren jane shume larg.


Gjithsesi, ti flm per fjalen e mire qe me the...

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Mau e thua sepse nuk te ka rastise te kesh nje te aferm te tille.Sepse une qe kam s`mendoj ashtu

----------


## Izadora

> Pro abortit
> 
> 
> E imagjinoni nje femije handikapat qe cfare barre eshte per familjen , vuajtje fizike , morale nga pamundesia qe ta  ndihmojne ate femije qe nuk eshte njelloj si e gjithe bota.........., tmerr
> 
> Kam nje rast ne farefis  qe lindi  premature  dhe mamaja e femijes iu lut mjekeve qe ta mbanin ne jete ate femije  1kg 500 dhe ai femija ndenji mbi nje vit ne inkubator , me antibiotiqe se bente infeksione ne mushkeri , na saje te antibiotikeve te fuqishem iu  demtuan edhe veshet dhe nuk degjon ,  femija u rrit i retarduar dhe ata si prinder nuk e kane ngritur njehere koken , si prinder qajne nate e dite kur shikojne femijen e tyre 7 vjecare qe ka zhvillimin mendor  te nje 3 vjecari .
> Nuk tregohen ndjenjat maternale aty duke lejuar te sjellesh ne jete nje femije handikapat.
> 
>  vdeksha une per ketu rrushin qe kam ne foto sa i zgjute qe duket , me ka ngjare koke e kembe


E ke pyetur ndonjeher nenen e ketij femije , nqs do e kthente kohen mbrapsht si do vepronte ?

Jane ndjenja njerzore te mos lejosh te ta heqin femijen, pavarsisht se si eshte ky femije , i shendetcem apo i semur .
Normal qe nuk eshte e lehet te jetosh me nje femije te semur.



Ps. Hiqe ate foto amon, mire e kishe ate foton tjeter, jo ate me veze lol

----------


## s0ni

Te papare jane edhe ato qe therrasin vrases prinderit te cilet kane ardhur ne perfundim te dhimbshem per abortin e foshnjes qe s'do perballonin dot ta sillnin ne jete. Mua me duket normale te konsiderosh abortin ne raste te tilla.

----------


## INFINITY©

Thjesht kisha nje pyetje per perkrahesit e abortit: Ja qe shyqyr paskeni zgjidhjen abortin para se ta lindni femijen, por po sikur disa dite mbasi te lindi femija kalon nje problem shendetesor qe e le me pasoja, cfare do benit ne ate rast? Do e conit ne jetimore se nuk doni te qani gjithe jeten?!

----------


## mia@

> Thjesht kisha nje pyetje per perkrahesit e abortit: Ja qe shyqyr paskeni zgjidhjen abortin para se ta lindni femijen, por po sikur disa dite mbasi te lindi femija kalon nje problem shendetesor qe e le me pasoja, cfare do benit ne ate rast? Do e conit ne jetimore se nuk doni te qani gjithe jeten?!


Infinity ne muajin e 7 me thone qe femija im mund te jete me difekt per nje arsye qe doktoret e Shqiperise e quanin qesharake. Keta dhe 0.1 % te jete mundesia ta thone. Qaja dite e nate kur e mora vesh, deri diten qe lindi, dhe rrija me frike dhe pas lindjes se mos vija re ndonje ndryshim.. Ne  muajin e 7-te nuk mund te deshtosh. Kisha vendos qe edhe nese do te ishte me difekte do ta mbaja.  Flm Zotit femija ishte shendosh si molla. Asnje nene nuk do e bente nje gje te tille pas lindjes. Po flasim per muajt e pare te shtatezanise.

----------

